# Game thread- 2/5/05 Phoenix vs New York



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Game thread- 2/5/05 Phoenix @ New York*

* February 5th 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Phoenix Suns (37-11)







* @ * New York Knicks*











Previous Meetings: 
http://www.nba.com/games/20050125/PHONYK/boxscore.html 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*






























































My first attempt on one of these. I'll do them all as long as we keep up the Suns fans in here. As for the game, it will be a blowout. 
Prediction

Suns- 138
Knicks-110


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Another night to stat pad for the Suns players. 


Phoenix scored freakin 133 points in New York when these two teams played earlier. 




PS: The game is in Phoenix Kekai23, not New York.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Another night to stat pad for the Suns players.
> 
> 
> ...


Oops how can I change it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You'll have to get a Community Mod (Jemel Irief) or the current Moderator for the forum (Scinos) to change it.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice to see someone do an official game thread. 

Good job man:greatjob:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, since Q8i didn't do it again since a long time I also glad to see someone who does a game thread!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Do I hear Kekai as a moderator for the suns board?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice game thread Kekai

Suns- 126
Knicks- 94

Knicks suck, you guys will beat them easily.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Do I hear Kekai as a moderator for the suns board?


*Unofficial* moderator :grinning:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe some guys with League Pass can give us some play by play?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump lets get some comments going. 3 hours till tipoff. And also lets get some NBA league pass owners in here to give us the scoops.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm an NBA league pass owner, but I'll be watchin this game from the stands. If the Knicks want to stand a chance; Marbury, Thomas, and Crawford will have to go off. Marbury will drive the lane and kick out to get his team involved early in the game, just like last time they played. Kurt and Trevor will probably have strong starts and then fade when the game's pace picks up. Knicks will be crashing the offensive boards, which is a good way to hurt the Suns. Bad thing is, if they crash the boards they give PHX a chance for an easy fastbreak if they don't get the rebound. Basically this game'll just come down to the Knicks making their shots. They aren't gonna stop the Suns from scoring, and will have to resist the temptation to get into a run-and-gun game with the Suns. They need to play their half-court offense, crash the boards, get back as best they can, and make their outside shots. May sound easy enough for awhile, but that's tough to do for 48 minutes against the Suns. They need fire from Marbury, Crawford, and Thomas. My prediction is Phx 111 NY 103. Marbury for...bout 32 points maybe?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

All you guys have to know is that you guys will win this game easily. The Knicks suck. Go to the Knicks board and stir up some **** if you want to talk about the game.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

We don't need to stir anything up. This is just one more game to the Suns. I'll start talkin crap once the playoffs have begun, because the big-time is all that matters. I think the Knicks are excited to be playing with the majority of their team finally in uniform (minus Houston), and they'll play a good game tonight. Predicting games is usually a shot in the dark, because you have no idea who will have what going. But what I do know is the Knicks almost beat Sac-town last game, got annihilated by the Suns last time they played, and will come out with something to prove. Marbury thrives in these kinds of statement games. But again, a prediction is nothing more than a guess...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice game thread. As others have said, the Suns should win this one. The Knicks have poor defense and can't match the Suns scoring.


btw - Fixed up the title for you.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Nice game thread. As others have said, the Suns should win this one. The Knicks have poor defense and can't match the Suns scoring.
> 
> 
> btw - Fixed up the title for you.


Thanks man. Good to see the mod in here  I wanna mod with you.  From nba.com I see the Suns are down now 17-13 half way through the first. Ha. nothing to worry about. Im guessing the Knicks are controlling the tempo.




> All you guys have to know is that you guys will win this game easily. The Knicks suck. Go to the Knicks board and stir up some **** if you want to talk about the game.


Hahhaa. No need to do that man. Well maybe later :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Amare had a 3 point attempt. He missed..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow Knicks making this a game. They are leading 53-52 at the half. Amare is shooting pretty bad. 3-9 with 11 points but has 9 boards. Marion is shooting OK, Nash is shooting good with his 6 assists, Jimmy Jackson is shooting good 3-4, but Q and Joe Johnson are not doing well, especially Joe. 1-7. Come on guys lets step it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice highlight slam by Amare.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Booing Marbury was pretty low I think just because he comitted a "hard" foul against Nash.

Marbury never made any kind of bad comments or anything.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve, Amare and Marion stepping it up. Ok win I guess. Not pretty shooting, but its still a win. Lets get rested up. Big game Tuesday @ Sacramento. 114-106. Amare with 32 and 15. Nash with 26 and 14.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn he was right on. The score is 111-104 and Marbury has 31 points.

He said 103 for the Knicks and Marbury 32. Is the NBA fixed?   

Edit: Well the Final score is going to end up being 114-106 with Marbs getting 33. Close though. I was surprised the Knicks hung in this long.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250205021 

Suns stepped it up in the 4th when they needed to.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Booing Marbury was pretty low I think just because he comitted a "hard" foul against Nash.
> 
> Marbury never made any kind of bad comments or anything.


Surprising you didn't pick this one up.

Marbury did proclaim himself as the best PG in the game, Suns' fans have a right to object to that statement.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

See Kekai, if you post it, they will come. Look at the results.





Anyway, there was no way in hell Phoenix would have lost this game. New York is a terrible, terrible team right now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> See Kekai, if you post it, they will come. Look at the results.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for the help man. Hopefully we get more people going we got a big game tuesday in SacTown


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This ended up not being the blowout some people thought it would be. Be careful about automatically expecting to beat everyone by huge margins, especially struggling teams. Anybody can beat anybody these days.

G-Force


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win guys, you guys continue your great season.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are the stats for you guys


----------

